# Brown tail feathers



## Squawksquawk (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey all,
I have only had my tiel for 6 months and he is 1. I have noticed that over the last few weeks the very tips of his tail feathers have turned brown and look a bit matted and rough, almost like they're dying?! It's literally about 2cm the rest of his feathers are fine. 
I have looked but can't see anyone else that has mentioned this complaint. Is it anything to worry about? He doesn't eat much fruit and veg, I've tried everything but he will just nibble it then walk away and he lives mainly on seeds so =if it's something lacking in his diet? I'm new to cockatiels so need some advice, please!!

Thanks!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The feathers are probably dirty. A fully grown feather can't die because it's already "dead"; it's just inert material like our hair, and there's no blood circulation in it which is necessary to keep living cells alive. A bath might help, but if it's a set-in stain then you might have to wait for the next molt to see nice-looking tail feathers again.


----------



## Squawksquawk (Jun 8, 2012)

Thankyou!! I am obviously being an overprotective o mother- he does love to jump in any bowl of sauce he can!


----------

